# Miscellaneous > SQL Scripts >  how not to display header info

## pszivos

Hello!

I am writing a script which creates another script of T-SQL commands based on the current security of a DB server. 

So far, I was not able to turn off the header (column or filed names) of the result set of select statements.

Whenever I issue a select statement to query something or produce commands I have the header info like:

isaliased   issqlrole   isapprole   
------ ------ ------------------
...

Is it possible to turn it off as I do not need it in the output file (future script file)?

----------


## skhanal

You can turn it off. In Query analyzer go to Tools - Options - Results tab and uncheck print column headers.

If you are using OSQL or BCP, there is a switch for that too.

----------

